# Sneezing and loss of appetite



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

We adopted Emma about a week ago. She's about 8 months old and weighed 7.6 pounds.

She started sneezing periodically within a day of adoption. She's also had a very poor appetite (as I mentioned in another thread - she eats some, maybe 20% of what she should). She otherwise seems fine - active (when not sleeping) with no other signs of poor health (other than somewhat loose stools - pudding, not liquid).

We brought her to the vet today. She now weighs 7.3 pounds, due to lack of eating. Vet said she seems to have a cold (we figured that from the sneezing), but does not seem to have any other problems. Seems to be a typical adoption center cold.

Vet prescribed Mirtazapine for appetite, Clavamox for any infection and Viralys powder (L-Lysine HCl supplement). None of these have had any obvious effects so far. 

I mentioned that we had some Cyproheptadine from a prior cat. Vet said she prefers Mirtazapine for appetite, but try the Cyproheptadine if the M doesn't work after a few days. 

We have another appointment scheduled for Thursday if necessary. Vet said bring her in sooner if there's a turn for the worse and bring in a stool sample if it continues to be loose.

The vet seemed to be one of the better vets we've seen.

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If she's sneezing, I assume she's also got some congestion. A feline won't eat what she can't smell, so try putting her in a steamy bathroom for 15-30 mins to drain her sinuses. Just before taking her out of the bathroom, warm some fish-flavored canned cat food in the microwave for a few seconds until it's REALLY smelly, and offer it to her immediately after letting her out of the bathroom. I know that fish-flavored cat food isn't the best nutritional option, but it's useful when you need a really smelly food to entice a cat with sinus congestion.

As far as cypro vs mirtazapine is concerned, I personally prefer cypro because it seems to have fewer reported side effects. Both meds, however, can cause agitation if too high a dose is given. If Emma is anxious, hyper, or very vocal after receiving mirtazapine, talk to your vet about substantially reducing the dose. Hopefully, though, the steam treatments will help improve her appetite so that she won't need either med.

Oh, and while she's on Clavamox (and for a week afterwards), it would be a good idea to also sprinkle a little probiotic into her food daily to repopulate the good gut bacteria that the Clavamox will be killing off.

Laurie


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

Considering the quantity of liquid (mercifully clear) that comes up with some of the sneezes, congestion is quite likely. I'll have to try a steamy bathroom.

Fortunately, she hasn't been at all anxious, hyper, etc.

What probiotics would you recommend?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You can buy pet formulated probiotics at any pet store, but I just buy human grade acidophilus in capsules at my local health food store. I open a capsule and sprinkle about 1/10 of the contents into a canned food meal once daily.

Laurie


----------



## fusion (May 7, 2009)

She's doing much better. Still sneezing, but less often. Her appetite is very much improved.

Thanks!


----------

